# my First necron army



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi all im new to crons and have painted up a HQ and a wraith as 2 test models of the same colour scheme, i wanted to get a feel that they really have been asleep for a long time.










































i did the metal in the off white colour as i felt after along time underground it would of became dirty especially with system failures on diffrent tomb worlds, and i done selected parts of a model in the green/black 'armour' as i wanted to get a feel that they do wear extra protection.

all comments welcome, 

on a side note the back of the wraith dosent look as bright as it does in the picture lol


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

The off white for the armour looks good, nice idea there


----------

